
Yes, Fossil Fuel Subsidies Are Real, Destructive and Protected by Lobbying - whack
https://www.forbes.com/sites/walvanlierop/2019/12/06/yes-fossil-fuel-subsidies-are-real-destructive-and-protected-by-lobbying/#715ad094417e
======
duelingjello
Welfare for the rich destroying the planet and transferring tax dollars
including income taxes, tariffs and taking away benefits from the poor (like
food and healthcare, killing people) to said rich. Austerity, hate on poor
people who manage to get some crumbs and "worker harder, it's a meritocracy"
for everyone not rich. And if you talk about it, you're a "BHL." (a pejorative
misnomer that actually conflates an "excessive" sense of social justice with a
particular form of even more contradictory libertarianism.)

